# Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!



## TGSAdmin

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you’ve liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc. regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Management Team


----------



## TGSAdmin

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help. You can also check out our *FAQs*.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 59 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my free time out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. 

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!






I am a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

*The new forum software is still a work in progress. *

We will be seeing regular updates which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we will be actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. We do ask that you keep any questions, thoughts or feedback about the new forum software here in the Community Feedback thread to help us keep all the information together so we don't miss anything.

*There is still some work going on behind the scene so you may notice some changes as we work.*

It can take 24-48 hours for the site to finish indexing so it may take a bit for search results to return proper results, including showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the sections on the full forum listings page so you might see some stuff move around.
We are reviewing permissions and special permission sections so let us know if you notice any issues so we can look into them.
I have worked with our community support team for 6 years. I have worked with forums for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## SalteyLove

Thank you Cricket! Doing some exploring and will return here with any questions. So far, good! Was able to login and my avatar is there.


----------



## Sfgwife

Sooooo. Light and dark mode..... will there be a medium mode? Both light and dark are hard on these old eyes. :/. The beige is less straining that either of the others. It is not just this site. Others do the same to me too. Will there be a way to adjust the font and size of the font?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Sfgwife said:


> Sooooo. Light and dark mode..... will there be a medium mode? Both light and dark are hard on these old eyes. :/. The beige is less straining that either of the others. It is not just this site. Others do the same to me too. Will there be a way to adjust the font and size of the font?


At this time we only have the option for light mode or dark mode, but I am hoping for something in the middle in the future. 

- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

*How To Find Subscribed Threads*

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select “following” from the drop-down menu.








This will bring you to a page where you can choose to view followed discussions, forums, your discussions, and participated discussions.













- Cricket


----------



## alwaystj9

Love it!


----------



## littleheathens

What a surprise! And a welcome one! It looks fantastic and I'm very excited for this update- way to stay relevant.


----------



## TGSAdmin

My Followed Forums

For sections of the community that have special importance to you, go to the forum section and click "Follow Forum".








You will see a list of options open for your preferences. Add a checkmark to your preferred options. Click Follow at the bottom.








Your Followed Forums will display at the top of the full *Forum Listing* page.








- Cricket


----------



## Boers4ever

Hi I’m using the app on my iPhone, not the actual site. How do I change the gender, occupation, and such on my page from here? Thanks.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Hate it! Tells me to enable java ...no I don’t think so! Pop ups every two seconds to enable push but won’t except never response.
Sorry but I prefer the old forum.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I have a question, the people I followed on the old site it appears that I'm not following them anymore? why?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like it! Haveing fun looking for items. It looks so classy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I really liked the goat icons..are they no longer available? Can you add those back?


----------



## Sfgwife

TGSAdmin said:


> At this time we only have the option for light mode or dark mode, but I am hoping for something in the middle in the future.
> 
> - Cricket



So. Another web site that i visit regularly did an update and it is like this. They put in some kind of add on or something where you could go back to the old look if you wanted but the new posts and such would still come through just fine..... can you do something like that?

I am getting crud from years ago on here. Things not replied to or anything in new posts. Plus the colors. Ugh!

All the dang ads in the middle of pages. Annoying! The recomended reading on every single page. Annoying! The constant of loading of things slows down my ipad miserably. Reallllly annoying!


----------



## JML Farms

I don't like change, but I can get used to this new look. I like the "looking for replies" tab at the top. That's really going to help avoid having some posts fall through the cracks. Good job! I'm sure the more I explore and get used to this new look, the more I will like it!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I think the site is interesting - it looks a lot like the other forums, dairy goat forums, homesteading today... I miss how original and different TGS was - but this is okay! I deeply miss our old emojis!! Please bring them back if you can! Also seems like our "Well-known member" titles were taken away, and our locations under our names... this was all useful to us to see who was more trustworthy for answers, and to learn based on location what user's needs are. Just my two cents (you see, I could have used the "two cents" emoji, but y'all took it away!)


----------



## Sfgwife

TGSAdmin said:


> At this time we only have the option for light mode or dark mode, but I am hoping for something in the middle in the future.
> 
> - Cricket



Also. Not seeing the date the thread was created stinks too. And not seeing where a person is from.... that was very helpful info to have and quickly. But now it is poof gone. The alerts... takes you to another page that needs be loaded.... remember forever..... the old you hovered a d clicked if you wanted to. :/. Old is much better there as well.


----------



## toth boer goats

The smileys are needed we fought so hard to get them back after the first transition. They are very important to us here. 

It is a hassle with change, not sure that I like it yet, because I use to go through each and every thread practically daily and knew where I was on each one, then go to the next. Now it takes you to the first page of the thread. I rather go to skip to the last page area, or where I haven’t read yet, in long posts. as I have already read those pages. 
It has a skip to last page but it doesn’t take you back to the new list. Not happy about that.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

[QUOTE="NigerianDwarfOwner707, post: 2515679, member: our locations under our names... this was all useful to us to see who was more trustworthy for answers, and to learn based on location what user's needs are. 
[/QUOTE]
The physical location can be seen by hovering over the avitar. The total number of post is still present under each members name, whether or not the trophy points status is being shown.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Sfgwife said:


> So. Another web site that i visit regularly did an update and it is like this. They put in some kind of add on or something where you could go back to the old look if you wanted but the new posts and such would still come through just fine..... can you do something like that?


Unfortunately, that is not an option on this new forum software.

- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

toth boer goats said:


> The smileys are needed we fought so hard to get them back after the first transition. They are very important to us here.



We currently use standard UTF-8 smilies. This helps greatly in keeping things fast loading and standardized across device types. We no longer run custom GIF files for every single smile which is terrible for web performance, and fast-loading websites. 

I bet you can find some really cool stuff to share in your posts over on giphy.com though. 







toth boer goats said:


> It is a hassle with change, not sure that I like it yet, because I use to go through each and every thread practically daily and knew where I was on each one, then go to the next. Now it takes you to the first page of the thread. I rather go to skip to the last page area, or where I haven’t read yet, in long posts. as I have already read those pages.
> It has a skip to last page but it doesn’t take you back to the new list. Not happy about that.



It may take a few days for the new forum software to learn what you have and haven't read yet, but once it does, clicking on the title will be you to the 1st unread post.

*Navigating Thread Listing*









Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.





- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

If you over an avatar within a thread you can get more information.








- Cricket


----------



## Sfgwife

NigerianNewbie said:


> [QUOTE="NigerianDwarfOwner707, post: 2515679, member: our locations under our names... this was all useful to us to see who was more trustworthy for answers, and to learn based on location what user's needs are.


The physical location can be seen by hovering over the avitar. The total number of post is still present under each members name, whether or not the trophy points status is being shown.
[/QUOTE]


You cannot do that on an ipad.....ugh!


----------



## TGSAdmin

Iluvlilly! said:


> I have a question, the people I followed on the old site it appears that I'm not following them anymore? why?


If you go to 


Boers4ever said:


> Hi I’m using the app on my iPhone, not the actual site. How do I change the gender, occupation, and such on my page from here? Thanks.


At this time, the app is no longer being updated.

The site is responsive, so it will adjust automatically for you from any device desktop to tablet to mobile.

Have you tried accessing it from your phone browser yet?

Try it and let me know what you think! 

- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

Iluvlilly! said:


> I have a question, the people I followed on the old site it appears that I'm not following them anymore? why?


You can go to your profile and click on the About tab you can see more information, including who follows you and who you follow. (Scroll down.)

- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I think the site is interesting - it looks a lot like the other forums, dairy goat forums, homesteading today... I miss how original and different TGS was - but this is okay! I deeply miss our old emojis!! Please bring them back if you can! Also seems like our "Well-known member" titles were taken away, and our locations under our names... this was all useful to us to see who was more trustworthy for answers, and to learn based on location what user's needs are. Just my two cents (you see, I could have used the "two cents" emoji, but y'all took it away!)


The software doesn't use custom user group titles anymore but there is a way to add information you want to display below your avatar in threads.

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select *Account Settings*.








Scroll down until you see Farm Details. There you can add information that you want to display below your avatar within the threads.








Make sure to click Save at the bottom when you are done.








You will now see it displayed.

- Cricket


----------



## TGSAdmin

Take a moment to browse through our *Community FAQs* and let us know if you have any questions.









FAQ







www.thegoatspot.net





- Cricket


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Can you guys leave the app how it is?


----------



## TGSAdmin

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can you guys leave the app how it is?


I don't believe there will be any changes, but there will no longer be updates.

- Cricket


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sfgwife said:


> The physical location can be seen by hovering over the avitar. The total number of post is still present under each members name, whether or not the trophy points status is being shown.



You cannot do that on an ipad.....ugh!
[/QUOTE]
Am on the tablet now, hovering didn't work for me either. Had to tap the avitar with my finger, the profile information box came up then showing the physical location, etc.


----------



## 21goaties

TGSAdmin said:


> We currently use standard UTF-8 smilies. This helps greatly in keeping things fast loading and standardized across device types. We no longer run custom GIF files for every single smile which is terrible for web performance, and fast-loading websites.
> 
> I bet you can find some really cool stuff to share in your posts over on giphy.com though.


So far everything looks OK to me but I do miss the smilies. I understand that they make the site run slower though. And Giphy does have some goatie GIFs! I put one below:







If anybody is really desperate to use the old smilies, you can download some of them as GIF files from this thread: More Smileys to add. Just right click on one and click "Save" to save the GIF file for that smiley to your computer.
Then upload them to your post and they will show up like they used to. I put some below:


----------



## 21goaties




----------



## 21goaties




----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Yay!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

how do you do gifs?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Iluvlilly! said:


> how do you do gifs?


I get mine from giphy.com.

When I find the one I want, I click on it and select the Copy link option.








Then I just post that link directly into the content area of the text editor.





- Cricket


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

The alerts being buried are really getting on my nerves... could there not have been an alerts button on the top bar instead of having to scroll down under our profile? It was easier when we could see the red 1 etc. front and center. Now I forget to check.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I got it! Thanks @TGSAdmin


----------



## TGSAdmin

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The alerts being buried are really getting on my nerves... could there not have been an alerts button on the top bar instead of having to scroll down under our profile? It was easier when we could see the red 1 etc. front and center. Now I forget to check.


*Alerts/Notifications*

A dot on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site indicates that you have alerts or new conversations (private messages). When you click on your avatar you will see a number next to Alerts and/or Conversations indicating how many new ones you have. Click on each to view them.








You can adjust your settings for alerts by selecting Account Settings and then Preferences from the left side navigation on the new page.








Scroll down to “Receive a notification when someone…” and set your preferences.








For email alerts, scroll down to Content options and adjust your settings.








Make sure to click Save at the bottom if you make any changes.

- Cricket


----------



## Sfgwife

I keep coming back hoping things will change..... for the better. They are not. This new sucks donkey balls!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The alerts being buried are really getting on my nerves... could there not have been an alerts button on the top bar instead of having to scroll down under our profile? It was easier when we could see the red 1 etc. front and center. Now I forget to check.


The alerts now show as (? count) beside GS Community Feedback tab when first signing in. Also a green dot will be showing in the white border around the avitar when new alerts are present.


----------



## SalteyLove

Yes I'm not crazy about Alerts now being a three click process (click Avatar, click Alerts, then scroll list to click the thread I'd like to review). The old format was just a hover, drop down, select thread), only one click!


----------



## 21goaties

I know it's not needed but I miss the logo


----------



## BethJ

So far I like it okay on my desktop PC (it's an adjustment) but it's not much fun to use on my smart phone.. it just looks weird and the photos that are added to first posts take up almost the entire screen. It's fine on PC because they are small and off to one side.


----------



## TGSAdmin

We will be seeing *regular updates* that are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. 

- Cricket


----------



## toth boer goats

TGSAdmin said:


> We currently use standard UTF-8 smilies. This helps greatly in keeping things fast loading and standardized across device types. We no longer run custom GIF files for every single smile which is terrible for web performance, and fast-loading websites.
> 
> I bet you can find some really cool stuff to share in your posts over on giphy.com though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may take a few days for the new forum software to learn what you have and haven't read yet, but once it does, clicking on the title will be you to the 1st unread post.
> 
> *Navigating Thread Listing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
> Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
> Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket





TGSAdmin said:


> We currently use standard UTF-8 smilies. This helps greatly in keeping things fast loading and standardized across device types. We no longer run custom GIF files for every single smile which is terrible for web performance, and fast-loading websites.
> 
> I bet you can find some really cool stuff to share in your posts over on giphy.com though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may take a few days for the new forum software to learn what you have and haven't read yet, but once it does, clicking on the title will be you to the 1st unread post.
> 
> *Navigating Thread Listing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking the thread title will take you to where you left off, the 1st unread post.
> Clicking the timestamp below the title will take you to the 1st post of the thread.
> Clicking the timestamp above the last poster user takes you to the last (newest) post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks.


----------



## MellonFriend

You know what I miss? The old recent post widget on the side of the screen. That was a great way to know what threads were hot without having to visit the "new" page. I think threads are getting less visibility on this new format, especially since the most recent post doesn't show up on the forum section anymore.


----------



## alwaystj9

I'm getting confused with the really old posts showing up.


----------



## happybleats

I agree..old post popping up confuse things


----------



## MellonFriend

Are you guys talking about the "recommended reading" thing at the bottom? I agree that that is confusing. I'm sure it's nice for people who are just looking for answers on the web, but as a regular forum user, it's not very helpful.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

"Stay logged in" is automatically checked and has to be cleared each and every time a log in is attempted by someone who habitually completely signs out of all programs before exiting. Am more accustomed to the choice of selecting to remained logged in as an option, than having to make sure to clear the function before proceeding onto the site.


----------



## Tanya

I like the amped up look. But there are really old posts appearing which is a bit confusing...


----------



## TGSAdmin

alwaystj9 said:


> I'm getting confused with the really old posts showing up.


Where are you seeing these? In the recommended reading?

- Cricket


----------



## Sfgwife

TGSAdmin said:


> Where are you seeing these? In the recommended reading?
> 
> - Cricket



If we do a paid membership.... do all of the ads disappear? It took me a full minute to be able to load a d get to this post.... these ads all over the place suck! And it is every.single.damn.page.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sfgwife said:


> If we do a paid membership.... do all of the ads disappear? It took me a full minute to be able to load a d get to this post.... these ads all over the place suck! And it is every.single.damn.page.


If you can get adblocker for chrome it is so much nicer! There isn't a single ad on here with that.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Sfgwife said:


> If we do a paid membership.... do all of the ads disappear? It took me a full minute to be able to load a d get to this post.... these ads all over the place suck! And it is every.single.damn.page.


I wanted to take a moment to assure you that we are listening to all the feedback

That being said, this site is supported by ads. As you already know, that’s how we keep the lights on around here. 

As it turns out, servers, bandwidth, security, and maintenance aren’t free. 

Although the site will remain free for all members, we do have the option (for those who want it) of *premium membership*. Unless we have a direct Vendor ad, you shouldn't see ads as a premium member.

- Cricket


----------



## Sfgwife

I use safari not chrome. :/. 


Iluvlilly! said:


> If you can get adblocker for chrome it is so much nicer! There isn't a single ad on here with that.


----------



## Sfgwife

TGSAdmin said:


> I wanted to take a moment to assure you that we are listening to all the feedback
> 
> That being said, this site is supported by ads. As you already know, that’s how we keep the lights on around here.
> 
> As it turns out, servers, bandwidth, security, and maintenance aren’t free.
> 
> Although the site will remain free for all members, we do have the option (for those who want it) of *premium membership*. Unless we have a direct Vendor ad, you shouldn't see ads as a premium member.
> 
> - Cricket


I get that and have no problem paying for it. But you kinda hedged my question. This mess in every single page i open...in the middle of pages ads that are “moving” ads... will THOSE disappear? My problem is the speed. I have none with the constant motion of those ads. We have the best internet we can get here which is crap itself plus my ipad is older. So anything that keeps reloading and has video in it slows me down like crazy. THAT is what i want to be rid of. Even when a page loads for me now it still almost reloads every single time that stinkin ad moves or changes.

What constitutes a direct vendor ad? On this page alone... four ads all the same plus the bottom blip in the middle.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sfgwife said:


> I use safari not chrome. :/.


I found one that says it's free and can be used on safari: Block & remove ads and pops for free - Total Adblock


----------



## TGSAdmin

Sfgwife said:


> I get that and have no problem paying for it. But you kinda hedged my question. This mess in every single page i open...in the middle of pages ads that are “moving” ads... will THOSE disappear? My problem is the speed. I have none with the constant motion of those ads. We have the best internet we can get here which is crap itself plus my ipad is older. So anything that keeps reloading and has video in it slows me down like crazy. THAT is what i want to be rid of. Even when a page loads for me now it still almost reloads every single time that stinkin ad moves or changes.
> 
> What constitutes a direct vendor ad? On this page alone... four ads all the same plus the bottom blip in the middle.


Those will disappear.

This site doesn't currently have any vendors. Their section is here.









The Goat Spot Forum


A forum community dedicated to goat owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about breeding, health, behavior, housing, adopting, care, classifieds, and more!




www.thegoatspot.net





- Cricket


----------



## alwaystj9

I run (no joke) antique Windows 7, with Firefox and Ghostery. I have no ads at all. Ghostery is currently blocking 3 trackers, one is an advertising site.
The old posts are in the recommended reading, they cause confusion - especially because they are, almost invariably, very old. They are no real use because the world, members and animal science have moved way past. For instance: below this page are 5 recommended readings and three are from 2011 and before. They don't even apply to the current website!
I could understand topical or current related reading but what is see is a waste of space.
On another forum, Backyard Chickens, what happened was people responded to those ancient posts.
This caused a lot of confusion.
I haven't noticed that here, yet. Please check the date of what you respond to!


----------



## Goats Rock

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I think the site is interesting - it looks a lot like the other forums, dairy goat forums, homesteading today... I miss how original and different TGS was - but this is okay! I deeply miss our old emojis!! Please bring them back if you can! Also seems like our "Well-known member" titles were taken away, and our locations under our names... this was all useful to us to see who was more trustworthy for answers, and to learn based on location what user's needs are. Just my two cents (you see, I could have used the "two cents" emoji, but y'all took it away!)


Apparently, they are all run by the same organization. I miss the old site.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Ok, I have a request...

The alerts say, when someone likes a post "@(insertname) has responded to your post in the thread (insert thread name) with like" And this is just so dang confusing. Could it just be "@(insertname) liked your post in the thread (insert thread name)"?


----------



## TGSAdmin

alwaystj9 said:


> I run (no joke) antique Windows 7, with Firefox and Ghostery. I have no ads at all. Ghostery is currently blocking 3 trackers, one is an advertising site.
> The old posts are in the recommended reading, they cause confusion - especially because they are, almost invariably, very old. They are no real use because the world, members and animal science have moved way past. For instance: below this page are 5 recommended readings and three are from 2011 and before. They don't even apply to the current website!
> I could understand topical or current related reading but what is see is a waste of space.
> On another forum, Backyard Chickens, what happened was people responded to those ancient posts.
> This caused a lot of confusion.
> I haven't noticed that here, yet. Please check the date of what you respond to!


There are updates coming to the recommended reading. 
-Philip


----------



## TGSAdmin

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Ok, I have a request...
> 
> The alerts say, when someone likes a post "@(insertname) has responded to your post in the thread (insert thread name) with like" And this is just so dang confusing. Could it just be "@(insertname) liked your post in the thread (insert thread name)"?


You can adjust your alerts here: The Goat Spot Forum
-Philip


----------



## MellonFriend

You know what I would like, @TGSAdmin? I wish there was a place I could view all the activity of people I follow. It seems like a pointless feature to be able to follow people without being able to get any benefit from it. I've been on other forums where you can go to a "news feed" section that shows the activity of those you follow. I'd also like to be able to see list somewhere of the users who follow me like you used to be able to.


----------



## Goats Rock

Can we get our old icons back? Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats

I see a lot of really old threads popping up, they are annoying especially when no one has responded lately to them. 
They are all of a sudden there.

I love to get our smileys back as well, but I believe it was mentioned before, because of the program, they cannot have them anymore, very disappointing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I am not receiving notifications from people I follow, or people following me. 
Also on our old platform, we could block a person whom we 
Feel uncomfortable with. Is that still available?. If not, can you add that option.


----------

